# green county hunt club looking for member



## thesilverbullet (Aug 1, 2014)

the silver bullet hunt club in green county has 1 opening . small club, 200 acres, only 6 members allowed, with guest available. qdm. as well as all clubs around us. planting food plots for 15 years. creeks, swamp hardwood bottoms, thinned pine. private owned land power at camp. great camp area . i have hunted this land since 1993. convenient to I 20 union point area. call only, no text... david @404-456-4364.. dues are 600.00p/year.. I will be available the next 2 weekends to show property . tks..


----------



## jwc0305 (Aug 11, 2014)

*Green County Hunt Club*

Please contact me if you still have opening Jim 770/231-8183


----------



## thesilverbullet (Sep 5, 2014)

*full club*

thanks everyone for your interest in the silver bullet hunt club. we have a full club this season..


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Oct 1, 2014)

Interested in swamp only waterfowl lease after deer season?


----------



## mattuga (Oct 12, 2014)

gtmcwhorter said:


> Interested in swamp only waterfowl lease after deer season?


Please figure out private messaging and quit posting the same question over and over.  A message will get a better response and you don't harass the board with the same post on different threads.  Come on man!


----------

